# QLC+ MIDI mapping



## AsherSB (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,
I just picked up an Akai APC mini in the hopes of using it to control QLC+ and an Entec Open DMX adapter. I want to control the "Simple Desk" window using the faders to edit and control fade, with the buttons triggering cues. I know that the APC mini is working, but I can't get it to control the software. Does any one have some advice to get this all running?

Thanks!


----------



## AsherSB (Apr 14, 2015)

To clarify, the APCs faders control channels, just not the ones I want. As for the buttons, I want to have them tied to cues/scenes, but right now they do nothing.


----------

